# which caliber for CCW gun?



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

the 'ol lady is about to take her CCW class here soon and plan on buying her a gun to carry. since she has small hands, and will no doubt carry her gun in a pocket (doesnt carry a purse), i have decided it would be best for her to carry something small like a Kel-tec or a similar sized gun. 

was trying to decide on either a .22, a .32, or a .380 (heard bad things about .25 rounds)

i know .22 are small and dont have any real stopping power but can cause serious internal damage and you can carry more rounds. know nothing of the .32's and know the .380 is a much bigger round but i am concerned about it penetratiing thick winter clothing. 

would like to hear some imput on which caliber would be best in a small gun.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I wouldn't carry anything smaller than a .380 personally. My wife prefers wheel guns, we got her a S&W airweight .38:http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...d=10001&productId=82463&langId=-1&isFirearm=Y

She has yet to do her class, but that's her's. If you must go .22, use a .22mag

Taurus is making some small .380's: http://www.taurususa.com/gun-selector-results.cfm?series=738&toggle=tp


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

.380 walther ppks ...... great gun if you are worried about penitration dont use hollows but i dont think a firstdown bubblecoat is any match for a 95 gr. hydrashock .......imo i hope you get her somthing she will like .......... i would stay away from a .22 i have had alot of missfire or duds with any .22


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sharp Charge said:


> I wouldn't carry anything smaller than a .380 personally. My wife prefers wheel guns, we got her a S&W airweight .38:http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...d=10001&productId=82463&langId=-1&isFirearm=Y
> 
> She has yet to do her class, but that's her's. If you must go .22, use a .22mag
> 
> Taurus is making some small .380's: http://www.taurususa.com/gun-selector-results.cfm?series=738&toggle=tp


i agree 100 % with sharp charge a wheelgun is what us marksmen call idiot proof...which means there is no saftey if she had to use it she would not be confused if the gun did not go off .......... i just could not remember if it was airlite or featherwieght .......like he said tuaras makes a less expensive moddel ........


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Sharp's suggestion is a good choice. Check them out at Gander stores. 
Myself I carry a S/W 9MM semi with a 16 shot clip. As for penatration-- Not a problem at all with the loads I carry Full jacketed rounds have their advantages.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Get her either a 9mm or a 38 wheel gun. Anything smaller has no place as personal protection in my opinion


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dink, 

I gotta agree, a 38 snubbie would be nice for her. Feel free to come over and grab my Taurus model 85 and let her shoot it. I think a 2 inch model 85 would be the way to go for her. I know you said she'd put it in her pocket thats gonna be a bit a problem w/ any revolver (unless it's a NAA mini). If your dead set on having it small enough for a pocket then there are several 380 models to choose from. Again though I'd recomend a 38 snubbie.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Also, in her .38 I've got it set with +P hollow's. If she could find a holster for her .44 2" titanium, that would be a hand cannon on the street.

I vary what I carry by where I'll be and what I'm wearing. It might be her .38, my Taurus PT-111 or my Kimber .45


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The Kel-Tec in 380 is a very easy compact every day every where carry and you can purchase some fairly substantial ammunition. Fits nicely in any pocket of blue jeans or jacket pocket. No safety to worry about and enough cartridge capacity to do the job at close quarters unless you encounter a OK Corral senario.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

most of the time I carry a sig 230sl in 380.....very easy to conceal(mine is in the front pocket)and shoots extremely good....but it has a nice little punch to the hand that she might not like.....other than that its good ....only doesn't hold enough rounds at 7 +1....I myself would carry something in 40cal....but I own nothing small enough to carry...so the sig is good for now...also like a double action 45....but then the size is a problem for concealment....I guess it all depends on time of year and what your wearing


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

As much as I usually agree w/ my pal Orlando, I gotta disagree a bit. I think a 380 is plenty for CCW, but that's just me. I am confident w/ my Colt 380 that w/ in 25 feet Lord willing if I need to pull it that I've got a better than average chance of coming out on top.

Now with that being said I know how it performs and I can work that gun in my sleep. Now I dont know if you wife can work an auto as well as a straight, point and click revolver. I've also got a S&W 38 that you guys can come over and see how it fits her. Give me a buzz.

Oh yea... if those don't work, we'll have her try the .460 S&W Snubbie.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

If your set on the 380 check out the Bersa, very nice affordable gun.


----------



## Benboat (Jan 20, 2008)

I also recommend the Bersa Thunder 380. I have had mine for 2 years and love it. Has never failed after several hundred rounds. There is some very nice defense ammo available. I use Hornady. Plenty of punch for self defense and very easy to conceal. A small lightweight .38 would also be good, but would recommend a hammer less version to prevent snagging.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Benboat said:


> I also recommend the Bersa Thunder 380. I have had mine for 2 years and love it. Has never failed after several hundred rounds. There is some very nice defense ammo available. I use Hornady. Plenty of punch for self defense and very easy to conceal. A small lightweight .38 would also be good, but would recommend a hammer less version to prevent snagging.


A small lightweight .38 would also be good, but would recommend a hammer less version to prevent snagging.[/QUOTE]


These you don't even need to remove from your pocket to fire!!! unlike the auto's....well I guess I could get the first shot off....but jambing from there ....
I still like my sig 230sl .380....double action....and shoots real good a good distance away.I bought it from a retired secret service guy and was his back up piece......not mine but from gunbroker....mine has houge grips
I would suggest either barrowing or renting a few to get an idea of what she could handle or like....to save from buying something she would not feel comfortable with....and may not use

Vances in Columbus had these for 450.00....at one time....not sure what the price might be now.....since everything has went up....and that was used....but still a good gun....you can't go wrong with sig/sauers

.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I guess a 380 is better than throwing rocks 
In self defense you really have to consider all scenarios. While a 380 "might " deter a small street punk how about a guy all hyped up on meth or crack?
During our CCW training they told a story about a bad guy all hyped up on some type of drugs that the police had to put many 40 cal rds into his chest before he went down. 
Now place yourself in the same scenario with a 380 and the bad guy has a knife . He would probably be able to get to you or your loved one and do some serious harm before and if he went down.
Also have to think about the seasons. Winter time BG will be wearing thicker multiple layers of clothing, which can slow a small cal bullet
I carry a 45 because I'm usued to it and have a good quality thick heavy gun belt and holster . I even forget it is there sometmes. A cheap belt and holster and it will feel like you are carrying around a brick and will be very uncomfortable
My daughter is appling for her permit and I wont let her carry anything less than a 9mm and will probably get a .40
She can shoot my 45's with no problem and has fired a 10 mm very well.
Its all becuase she is comfortable with firearms.
If you wife is uncomfortable firing a bigger cal get her on the range. Shoot time and time again until she can handle a larger caliber. She should be able to handle a 9 mm or 38 with ease once she gets some range time and gets comfotable with it
I would then suggest getting her into some advanced training. No firearm of any cal is any good if you cant make decidsions and handle it under stress once the adrenanlin gets to flowing. 
Just my long winded opinion
Good luck with your decision


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Orlando said:


> I would then suggest getting her into some advanced training. No firearm of any cal is any good if you cant make decisions and handle it under stress once the adrenalin gets to flowing.


This is paramount for anyone who carry's and wishes to survive an encounter, not just get lucky.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

One small thing to think about if you decide on a 380 is that ammo is out of this world right now and at times can be hard to find, last time I was at Vances they wanted somewhere in the nieghborhood of $25 a box for it and had a one box limit, if you plan to just take the gun to the range once and get used to the gun then only use it as your carry piece you should be fine, if you want to shoot it semi-regular then you might want to give it some thought.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

the next time bill goodmans is in town we will be going to the show to check out the different guns and let her feel them. unless we could find a 9mm or a .38 that is the same size and concealable as a .380 we will be getting a .380 or smaller. i cant see her putting a .38 in her jean pocket without it sticking out like a sore thumb and being very uncomfortable. i carry a .40 but i am able to carry something that big and operate it correctly, she is not. like i said before she has VERY small hands, almost like racoon hands lol. she knows how to operate all my guns, and can in a pinch, but had a very hard time with my .357/.38 and my .40. 

a .380. or even a .22 would be better "than throwing rocks" i guess. we have all kinds of wild "ghetto dogs" running loose around here and has had a few run up on her and the baby out walking, i am sure whatever gun would do fine in that case if one became hostile. but i see the point in the "crack/meth head" and having to fill them full of lead to stop them. also the wallmarts we frequent here in Dayton are on the news constantly where someone is getting held up outside or someone is robbing it, think there was even a couple attempted kidnappings last year. they have armed security now but it doesnt seem to deter them. sometimes she has to go without me and i would rather her have something on her even if it was just a .22!


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

One thing that sticks in my mind from my CCW class is that you are responsible for any bullet that leves your gun. Larger calibers are sure going
to do the trick on just about any human they come in contact with but if on
the rare occasion you get a pass through that bullet still belongs to you. 
And everything it contacts is your responsibility.
I whiched from a .38 super to a .380 for just that reason. The way the laws 
on self defense are written they are easy to understand. But there just seems to be an underlaying hint of "we cant' wait til you screw up", in the ccw laws.
Just a thought.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Ammo: http://www.gilbertsguns.com/Ammunition?SID=c5426e7fb7510186ef62c577717


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

smallieguy said:


> One thing that sticks in my mind from my CCW class is that you are responsible for any bullet that leves your gun. Larger calibers are sure going
> to do the trick on just about any human they come in contact with but if on
> the rare occasion you get a pass through that bullet still belongs to you.
> And everything it contacts is your responsibility.



That what they make hollow point personal protection rds for. They expand and wont go straight through like FMJ rds


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Whether the gun fits in her pocket should not be a consideration at this point. What round is she most accurate with? What does she consistantly put in the black when she shoots? What dpes she prefer?

I would never recommend anyone carry a .22 or .25 for personal protection. You want something that will stop an attacker not just put holes in it. You have to realize that this is something your wife may have to use to take a human life so it is not something you want to guess at. Find a weapon that she can shoot well. Make sure she is trained well on the use of it.They always told us during training that you never rise to the occasion, only fall back to your lowest level of training.

Once you find a gun she can shoot properly and is comfortable with, then worry about where it fits and what is goes with.

My wife carries a Glock 19 in a ccw purse like this..
http://www.ladykickbutt.com/Concealment-Gun-Purse-CCW-Classic-Flap-Shoulder-_p_18.html
and she also likes to carry a CZ 82, which is a smaller frame gun that shoots 9x18 rounds. These are smaller then the 9x19 which is what most consider regular 9mm. These guns are what the Czech army used until last year so they do have some stopping power. You can find them around 200 dollars shipped. AIM is over by you so you could drive and save some cash. Great gun, shoots dead on. Not much recoil. Check em out if you like:

http://www.aimsurplus.com/acatalog/Czech_CZ-82_9x18_Pistol.html

I like my .45, and I use a hollow point round that will not go through a target unless you hit thin. I am confident in my ability to put all 11 rounds into a chest or head at 25 feet so I am not worried about pass through.
Good Luck with your search.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

olwhitee said:


> Whether the gun fits in her pocket should not be a consideration at this point. What round is she most accurate with? What does she consistantly put in the black when she shoots? What dpes she prefer?
> 
> I would never recommend anyone carry a .22 or .25 for personal protection. You want something that will stop an attacker not just put holes in it. You have to realize that this is something your wife may have to use to take a human life so it is not something you want to guess at. Find a weapon that she can shoot well. Make sure she is trained well on the use of it.They always told us during training that you never rise to the occasion, only fall back to your lowest level of training.
> 
> ...


Well said!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Isn't the .380 just a short 9mm?...with the 9mm you can step up to 147gr.jhp bullits instead of the 115gr. standard weight...I love the 45 rd...but haven't found a small enough frame to carry all the time....winters no real problem... but come summer and less clothes the more the trouble to conceal


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I can easily conceal a Commander 1911 (4 1/4 inch barrel )easily in the summer with a IWB holster. You just need to dress around it


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Orlando said:


> I can easily conceal a Commander 1911 (4 1/4 inch barrel )easily in the summer with a IWB holster. You just need to dress around it


Do you carry it with the hammer cocked?....that is the other problem i have with a 1911 they are single action the first shot and not comfortable with the hammer cocked....I really did like my S&W 4506 till I traded it....it was my least accurate 45 at the time and least expensive too....but double action


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Cocked and Locked is the only way to carry a 1911 in my opinion
The 1911 has two "safteys" It looks dangerous but is one of the safest handguns to carry.
I started carrying this Dan Wesson CBOB









I am now carrying this Dan Wesson CCO It is a commander slide on a Forged aluminum Officer frame


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

ironman172 said:


> Do you carry it with the hammer cocked?....that is the other problem i have with a 1911 they are single action the first shot and not comfortable with the hammer cocked....I really did like my S&W 4506 till I traded it....it was my least accurate 45 at the time and least expensive too....but double action


Only way to go. You've got nothing to worry about with the 1911's safety features.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I agree with orlando and sharp charge. With the thumb safety in the safe position and the grip safety in working order, the 1911 style (or any simialr handgun with both features) is truly safe carried cocked and locked. simple to put into action also. And the single action trigger pull is much easier for me to shoot QUICKLY and accurately. Some of the newer DAO guns such as Glocks, etc. cause me to take too much time with the trigger squeeze because of the LOOOOONNGG trigger pull (due to the trigger safety, the only safety on most guns of that type).


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

dinkbuster1 said:


> the 'ol lady is about to take her CCW class here soon and plan on buying her a gun to carry. since she has small hands, and will no doubt carry her gun in a pocket (doesnt carry a purse), i have decided it would be best for her to carry something small like a Kel-tec or a similar sized gun.
> 
> was trying to decide on either a .22, a .32, or a .380 (heard bad things about .25 rounds)
> 
> ...


Instead of you making a decision for her research some indoor ranges in your area to find out what she's comfortable with. Rent several types of weapons, revolver, auto, with a range of calibers. Once you find what she's comfortable with, practice, practice, practice. You can look for all the wisdom on this net until you feel comfortable, but it won't do you anything with out practice and training. A compedent individual with a 380 stands a better chance of someone with a 9mm/40 that can't react under the stress of a life treatening stituation, IMHO.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

1911's should always be cocked and ready. It has a safety built right in,
nothing to worry about.
Orlando old buddy I am all for the personal defense round but like I said,
.38 super. 130 gr FMJ's only and I don't handload. I probably should start.
Great bunch of posts fellas, keep em coming.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dink, 

If you want to be extra safe, buy a Hi Point. Just make sure she's got good aim..... becasue you'll want to throw it right between the perps eyes!


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

I own 2 Hi Points with one being a 9mm compact and a 40 Cal S&W. I have had the guns for about 6 months now and have fired over 500 rounds in each gun with NO problems at all. These guns are heavy and bulky so for a concealed weapon I dont carry either.
Hi Point gets bad mouthed a lot by people on other websites but for me they are fun unexpensive guns that is used at the range with my 13 and 17 year old sons for gun handling practice for them. I will also say I am very surprised by the accuracy of both of these guns.
Capt`n Dwayne


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

WalleyeWiz said:


> I own 2 Hi Points with one being a 9mm compact and a 40 Cal S&W. I have had the guns for about 6 months now and have fired over 500 rounds in each gun with NO problems at all. These guns are heavy and bulky so for a concealed weapon I dont carry either.
> Hi Point gets bad mouthed a lot by people on other websites but for me they are fun unexpensive guns that is used at the range with my 13 and 17 year old sons for gun handling practice for them. I will also say I am very surprised by the accuracy of both of these guns.
> Capt`n Dwayne


off the subject but.... if you ever shot a high point 9mm carbine riffle they are really fun to shoot....... i have had alot of fun shooting that gun i dont think i would buy a handgun but the riffle is awsome ........


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> The Kel-Tec in 380 is a very easy compact every day every where carry and you can purchase some fairly substantial ammunition. Fits nicely in any pocket of blue jeans or jacket pocket. No safety to worry about and enough cartridge capacity to do the job at close quarters unless you encounter a OK Corral senario.




this is the best choice for the small hand of a woman. im a glock man myself, keep your 8 pound .45's. my plastic .40 will strike the same spot... i have a kel-tec P3AT and a rugerLCP in .380both are perfect guns for smaller hands. im not too fond of the ruger and am going to sell it because i find myself carring the kel-tec more and more. with the kel-tec, i can just slip it in my pocket and go.but the glocks (or any larger frame for that matter) require more attention to carry, belt, holster and some way to conceal it. with the ammo available today, stopping power is not an issue with the .380, no matter what some say. correct shot placement with a .380 will yeild the same results as a .40 or .45 the hole just wont be as big, but he'll be down and isnt shot placement your #1 priority, gun control and shot placement. carrying too much gun is just as bad, if not worse than not carrying enough gun. get her out and see what she is comfortable and accurate shooting before letting her make her decision on what she wants to defend her life with.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Glock model 22 ,40 cal weighs 22.92 ounces unloaded
My all metal 1911 weighs 23 ounces unloaded
I have no trouble with control and can hit where I'm aiming just fine.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks guys for all the info and suggestions. will be hitting Bill Goodmans on Saturday, may just come home with a .380!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Orlando said:


> Glock model 22 ,40 cal weighs 22.92 ounces unloaded
> My all metal 1911 weighs 23 ounces unloaded
> I have no trouble with control and can hit where I'm aiming just fine.


i wasnt talking about you hitting where you aimed with a .45 i have no doubt your an able marksman, but i do know from experience that a .45 and/or .40 is too much gun for most women and dinkbusters question was geared towards his wife, right? the .45 guru's of the world need to quit suggesting .45's all the time when they dont fit every need, as neither do glocks. sorry if i wasnt clear on the point i wanted to make. 

by the way, i was just poking you .45 guru's, looks like i got a bite


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

My wife hates my Glock 22 but loves my .45. She's the one with .44 special, 2" barrel Titanium framed taurus...


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

If you read back over my posts I never once suggested a 45 for her. I suggested nothing smaller than a 9 mm


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

we went to Bill Goodmans show yesterday and i ended up buying her a .380 Kel-Tec for $250, new in box. sweet little gun, very simple and it was even smaller than we thought it was! now all i have to do is get her a pocket holster (they were outrageous on prices at the show) and her CCW class over with and she is set. looked around at all the other smaller guns and nothing came close to this gun as far as fitting her hands. except for maybe the NAA .380 but it was a lot more in $$. 

the Brass King" also had his reload bins fully stocked, first time i have seen that since before the last Presidential Election! got her 100 rounds of target .380 for $36, and 50 (new not re-load) Speer Gold Dot hollows for $27. he also had plenty of 38, 357, 9mm, 45, 223, etc in reloads WAY cheaper than new! anyone that has used his companies re-loads knows they are high quality loads.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on your purchase. My suggestion is to go back and buy 1000rds more. Get her to the range and shoot! If she is going to carry she needs to feel like that pistol is just a extension of her hand. Be able to operate it without looking, needs to be completelty comfortable with it.
100 rds is hardley enough for one trip to the range
Just my opinion
Good luck


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats! Spend some time at home with her dry firing the weapon to get familiar, then head to the range for some practical application. I'd do all this before the CCW class.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I could be wrong but doesn't a .380 have about the same power as a 9mm especially with +P loads? That Kel Tec is a very small gun for the power it makes. Congrats on your purchase but I really think you should have had her shoot several guns before making the decision. It will definitely fit in her pocket but is she gonna be able to handle it when it comes time to shoot? If she is gonna have to carry that one I would spend a lot of time on the range getting her comfortable with it.

Any one else looking for their wife? My wife has very small hands and we shopped for so long trying to find something that she would be comfortable with. She chose S&W M&P Compact 9mm. It has interchangeable back straps and is a very nice gun. I like it just as much as my XD.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Orlando said:


> Congrats on your purchase. My suggestion is to go back and buy 1000rds more. Get her to the range and shoot! If she is going to carry she needs to feel like that pistol is just a extension of her hand. Be able to operate it without looking, needs to be completelty comfortable with it.
> 100 rds is hardley enough for one trip to the range
> Just my opinion
> Good luck


i only got 100 target rounds this time cause there "wasnt enough cabbage in the garden". next time they come around plan on buying a lot more. i like keeping 1000 rounds on hand in every calibre gun i have anyways . she already has experience shooting my .357 and .40 so she has gun experience just need to get her familiar with this gun, and my Walther p22 which she will be taking the test with.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrat's for your purchase and I hope she likes it!! I would like to see more people with carry permits!!! as the police can't be everywhere and we need to protect ourselves with this uncertain economy....I see it getting nothing but worseand I pray I'm WRONG!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

good choice, youll be as pleased with this pistol as i am. make sure to keep it clean and oiled at all times.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> Do you carry it with the hammer cocked?....that is the other problem i have with a 1911 they are single action the first shot and not comfortable with the hammer cocked....I really did like my S&W 4506 till I traded it....it was my least accurate 45 at the time and least expensive too....but double action


If you carry a 1911 (as others have stated) carry it cocked with a round chambered and the safety on.
3 things must occur simultaneously for a 1911 to fire.
1)the safety must be clicked off
2)the grip safety must be depresses 
3)the trigger must be pulled
If you don't carry in this manner, you may not have time (in a self defense situation), to rack the slide or cock the hammer.

If you don't wish to carry a 1911 the way it is intended to be carried, you should switch to a different weapon that you are more comfortable with.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

My daughter had a full sized 9mm when she first got her cc license. After I teased her that you couldn't easily conceal that hogleg and she had some mechanical failures with that pistol while practicing, she bought a smaller size pistol in 380.

I agree that some experimentation is in order to find a pistol your wife would be comfortable and confident with before purchasing. Some cc classes provide pistols for the express purpose of helping students decide what weopon to choose.

With lots of folks discussing concealed carry I often advise reducing risks by habits and limitting exposure and avoiding danger. This in itself often reminds folks of the serious nature of keeping themselves safe.

I personally minimize my exposure to danger but also have my 45 for unforseen cicumstances. My pistol shooting is far from perfect but it still is probably better than no chance at all.

Remember that a carry gun must be comfortable for the person to carry and it should also be one that the shooter is confident and proficient.


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

I risk putting some people off when I say this, but I am going to say it anyway.

Every top professional you ask is going to advise you against any handgun under a 9mm for personal protection. The .380 is very borderline for most of them on using as a carry piece and I can pretty well make a fortune if I was to bet on how many of them actually carry one as their defense gun. Sure it CAN stop someone, as can any gun. The ballistics on that round just do not RELIABLY (that is the key word) give you the same necessary penetration that the self defense rounds of 9mm and up do.

Second, I saw something about fitting in a pocket. If that is the first goal of carrying, then you have really gone in the wrong direction. I saw another post where someone's wife keeps her firearm in her purse....and this is another thing I bring up regularly with women in my classes. If a woman is attacked, what is the first thing that gets targeted? The purse. Once that goes then she is now defenseless....or worse a purse snatcher has her firearm. There is no reason on this earth to have your firearm stored in a place that is that easily removed from your possession. I strongly urge people who intend to carry to find holsters made to fit their specific firearm comfortably. Don't buy generic Uncle Mike's crap that fits all medium autos. Buy a REAL holster made for YOUR gun. Buy a REAL belt made to hold a firearm and not some Walmart special that "feels like it should be a great gunbelt". They do NOT carry a belt that will reliably support your firearm at Walmart. Trust me on this. Spend the money on the real things that ar emade by companies whose livelihood is making things for professionals to carry.

If I told you that you had to spend a certain amount of money for your wife/kids/you to live through an event that was going to happen tomorrow, what would your limit be? Would you spend $500 today to prevent that? Why do so many people want to get a CCW to defend themselves and then skimp as hard as they can instead of buying quality, dependable items designed specifically to do that.

I am attachign a document that I hope fits within board requirements. It was all items clipped from a law enforcement officer from several posts on a board. It has some eye opening stuff in it and although it is long I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

bunkeru2k said:


> I risk putting some people off when I say this, but I am going to say it anyway.


Great post!
Thanks for the link...
I remember reading it on another forum just recently.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

very interesting link bunker, gives one some things to think about. personally i carry an XD subcompact .40 cal


----------

